# I've seen everything now!!



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

While at work in downtown Columbus I get a call from shakedown telling me to look out the window towards COSI. There in the water was crappielooker (AK) paddling a little inflatable raft chumming the waters for carp. Now thats a hardcore carper. Still I almost peed my pants from laughing. Way to go AK.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Speechless...absolutely speechless 

That made my YEAR


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's right dooods.. i be the paddle machine..  
the wind was whipping me around like crazy.. as soon as i stop rowing, my boat would drift back to where it came from.. lol felt like i was sailing..  
i'll be back at it again tomorrow..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way, on my way in from my first trip out with the bait, i saw channel 10 news doing a segment by cosi.. i think i maybe in the shot they took, so look for me today on tv.. i tried to get up to them and give out the flyer, but they left just as i got up there..


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys need to start takin pictures. row little man row



Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream
Chummin, Chummin, Chummin AK is to be...........

OKay thats not the sursery ryme I remember but it sounds good.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I took a shot on my cell actually...had to zoom in, and it didn't turn out too great. I'll upload it and post when I get a sec


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahaa.. i hope you got the shot of the wake i made...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.dood,you're too much


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got a mental picture of this...and its hilarious!  
Go get em dood!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Guys I called AK when he was attempting all of this, lets just say it did not sound good. lol Hey AK Channel 10 was just not "leaving" when you tried to give them a flyer. They were RUNNING away!! lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahaa... running away sounds about right too though..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

this is hardcore, but it gives me an idea where the big ones are.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a small folding anchor for yaks and inflatables you could borrow.  You could also use it to anchor yourself when you tie into one of those 70+#s
carp. :B


----------

